# neonicotinoid pesticides



## yankee joe (Mar 16, 2013)

Just today there was an article in the news on Honey Bee disappearance, CCD. Pull Wikipedia on the web and read what they have say about Neonictinoid Pesticides (acetamiprid, clothianidin, dinotefuran, imidacloprid, nitenpyram, thiaclaprid, and thiamenhoram) It is time for the policy makers in America to get there act to gather. Can't they see what the rest of the concerned world is doing. This not just honey bees we are talking about but all pollinators. We need a change not two years down the road but now. Albert Einstein may just be correct.


----------



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

.

*Mystery Malady Kills More Bees, Heightening Worry on Farms*

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/29/s...-2012-sound-alarm-on-malady.html?pagewanted=1


----------



## BlueDiamond (Apr 8, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/cacnh2b excerpt:

"every single real-life field study that I've seen (and there have been plenty), no measurable adverse effects were found with proper [neonic] seed treatment. The experience of beekeepers in the many areas that I've visited supports that conclusion.
So unless you can cite actual field studies in which neonic seed treatment is causing demonstrable problems, this discussion is largely rhetorical, rather than practical."

http://tinyurl.com/cqxu397 excerpt:

"But because some say that bees are in great danger from them [neonics], with little proof, we beekeepers want to ban them. So we will go back to the good old days of spray, more pesticides, human health issues, and bee kills that you can really see, not imagine with "sub lethal" doses. Spray yields lethal doses.
If I was a farmer I would wonder just whose side Beekeepers are on."


----------



## Allen Martens (Jan 13, 2007)

Let's leave Albert Einstein the physicist, not entomologist, out of this discussion.

http://www.snopes.com/quotes/einstein/bees.asp

He is useful propaganda but unfortunately did not make the statement nor had any authority to make it.


----------

